# 100 NOS Tjet chassis



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Interesting:

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-THUNDERJ...mdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item335822fee2


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

That's about right these days.... you'd think they would offer it for a bit less for a bulk discount, I guess not though.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Interesting indeed!!*

This listing has me thinking. With Dash Dan and Harrison Woodrow both working on re-pop Tjet chassis, will the value of the remaining NOS Aurora level out, keep rising, or actually drop due to the influx of chassis into the market place? Provided the re-pops run good, and are the same dimensionally as the original, I would assume the NOS stuff will at the least level out. Granted, the collector types and some of the race guys (depending on rules) will still cling to the true Aurora chassis, but if the new stuff runs as good or better, the rest of us will be in T jet heaven, with lower cost (?) chassis to mess around with. I have heard no new news regarding either re-pop as far as a release date. I think those responsible are hanging in there until NOS chassis hits a certain $$$ level before the new stuff hits the racks. This way their chassis can be competitively priced, and still be a profitable venture for them. Bring them on Harrison and Dan!! We're ready!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

The price will continue to rise till it wont sell. There will always be collectors who want to refresh a good old car to like new. Just my opinion, but the price is reasonalbe just 12 per chassis.....


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This listing has me thinking. With Dash Dan and Harrison Woodrow both working on re-pop Tjet chassis, will the value of the remaining NOS Aurora level out, keep rising, or actually drop due to the influx of chassis into the market place? Provided the re-pops run good, and are the same dimensionally as the original, I would assume the NOS stuff will at the least level out. Granted, the collector types and some of the race guys (depending on rules) will still cling to the true Aurora chassis, but if the new stuff runs as good or better, the rest of us will be in T jet heaven, with lower cost (?) chassis to mess around with. I have heard no new news regarding either re-pop as far as a release date. I think those responsible are hanging in there until NOS chassis hits a certain $$$ level before the new stuff hits the racks. This way their chassis can be competitively priced, and still be a profitable venture for them. Bring them on Harrison and Dan!! We're ready!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The originals will always be that. For good or bad. No one will be able to take that away. Because of that, the NOS Aurora chassis will always have a market, whether that market is collector, racer, hobbyist...

Regarding my venture, the magnets are out and are being well received. They've been approved for the 2010 Fray, which is something that we are really happy about. If interested, check out this review posted this week by Tom Bowman:

http://www.bat-jet.com/webspot/dash-test.html

The armature is being tested as we speak and looks real promising.


Dan


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I plan of grabbing some magnets after the holidays, Dan. Arms too when they come out. The holiday and my kid's birthday wiped me out!! I didn't think NOS chassis would drop in price. Just a thought that if the demand slows for the NOS stuff, the price may not escalate as fast as it has been...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Dash magnets are a deal at the list price, better still at the bulk pricing. Pool your resources with your racing buds to get the bulk order. No need to cannibalize your JL/AW TJets or pay $3.50-$5.00 a pair for already picked through JLs. My on-track experience with the DashMags on TJets and A/FX non-mags has been very positive, especially on the older and looser A/FX non-mags with slouching original magnets.



> The armature is being tested as we speak and looks real promising.


Bring 'em on Dan.


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

lenny said:


> The armature is being tested as we speak and looks real promising.
> 
> Dan



Man.......I can't wait to get my hands on some of these!! I wonder how fast I can make them go??? :freak:

I know.....I'm just a silly gearhead!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> This listing has me thinking. With Dash Dan and Harrison Woodrow both working on re-pop Tjet chassis, will the value of the remaining NOS Aurora level out, keep rising, or actually drop due to the influx of chassis into the market place? Provided the re-pops run good, and are the same dimensionally as the original, I would assume the NOS stuff will at the least level out. Granted, the collector types and some of the race guys (depending on rules) will still cling to the true Aurora chassis, but if the new stuff runs as good or better, the rest of us will be in T jet heaven, with lower cost (?) chassis to mess around with. I have heard no new news regarding either re-pop as far as a release date. I think those responsible are hanging in there until NOS chassis hits a certain $$$ level before the new stuff hits the racks. This way their chassis can be competitively priced, and still be a profitable venture for them. Bring them on Harrison and Dan!! We're ready!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


The real ones will fall in value. Thats what happened to AFX cars when they were knocked off. The white Javelin and Blue Chevelle come to mind. They really took a beating after they were repoped.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> With Dash Dan and Harrison Woodrow both working on re-pop Tjet chassis


 I had heard that Dash was working on a T-jet chassis (and the HP-7 ???), but was not aware that Harrison was going to rework the ThunderPlus to make it a 100% compatible match with Aurora. That is great news on all fronts.

I just checked the MM site and the last update was back in June, and the projected/target date for the new chassis was this fall. We all know that things don't always work out the way we want, but if Harrison was projecting this fall, they'll hopefully be out before next (northern hemisphere) winter. And won't that be great!

I do remember the ThunderPlus was dimensionally off a bit from the original Aurora. Does anyone remember what was "off"?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*yes*



Grandcheapskate said:


> I do remember the ThunderPlus was dimensionally off a bit from the original Aurora. Does anyone remember what was "off"?
> 
> Thanks...Joe


The wheelbase was slightly off and the gearplate & chassis dimensions were slightly off... It was close, but not quite right...


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Back to the box of 100 chassis...

The per chassis price on this listing is not far off the mark for an end consumer who wants or needs 100 chassis. However, the more likely buyer of these would be a reseller. To turn a decent profit a reseller would have to sell these for around $15-$16 each, which is higher than the current market will bear. The current market price of a regular NOS chassis is right around the asking price for these so if you are looking to turn a profit you'd have to sit on them and wait for the price to rise due to limited remaining inventory. The question then is whether it will rise in light of some of the current activities previously mentioned.

The other potential (likely?) player is Bob Beers and whatever investment supporter he have around his TJet chassis project. I'm sure you recall the sudden buzz of activity around Bob's speculative investor fishing expedition several months ago about building a new chassis. That exercise went quiet very suddenly. Did the reality of having to deal with dozens of pseudo partners set in, interest go away, or a single and easier to deal with deeper pockets investor show up? Could be anything, but I wouldn't count Bob out of the TJet picture any time soon. 

If that E-Bay listing was for 10 chassis at around the same init price I would be interested. But I don't need 100 of them.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

sorry, if i'm buying 100 chassis, I expect a better deal. I go to the shows and pick up used ones for 6-9 dollars, they always clean up and run just as fine if not better.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm thinking $1,200 is about right for a box of 100 originals; that's $12 per chassis. Ten years ago that might have been too high, but as the supply dwindles, the price goes up. Prices at the shows I attend are usually around $13-$15 a piece. Put a body on that chassis and you (most likely) are under $20 a car. Not a bad deal for a car with an original Aurora chassis which will probably last your whole lifeltime.

Joe


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just a year ago, a case could be had from JAG hobbies for 950.00, with a single chassis for 11.50. I realize the supply is dwindling, but a single can still be had for about 12.50. A case for 1200.00 is steep for a bulk purchase.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Actually, the $12 per chassis would be a decent price for a club purchase. If you get 8 or 10 guys to go in, then no one has to crap out the full $1,200.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

What do you guys think a good price for a case like this would be? 

Does anyone know of anybody who might have them in bulk for a good price?

Thanks
Brian A


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

*.09 cents per chassis would be a good price.*

Bob of Bob's Hobby Shop in Watervliet, Michigan told me a story. Back in the 70's, Aurora would have sold Bob 30,000 Tjet chassis at .09 cents per chassis. He didn't have the $2700.00 to make the deal. 

Aurora wanted to get rid of the surplus because of the A/FX non-mag and Magna-Traction chassis. 

Randy.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*QUESTION FOR Mr_Aurora aka BOB BEERS......*



AfxToo said:


> The other potential (likely?) player is Bob Beers and whatever investment supporter he have around his TJet chassis project. I'm sure you recall the sudden buzz of activity around Bob's speculative investor fishing expedition several months ago about building a new chassis. That exercise went quiet very suddenly. Did the reality of having to deal with dozens of pseudo partners set in, interest go away, or a single and easier to deal with deeper pockets investor show up? Could be anything, but I wouldn't count Bob out of the TJet picture any time soon.


:wave: Hey Bob... Are you still in the chassis game as some now speculate ?? nd


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

A/FX Nut said:


> Bob of Bob's Hobby Shop in Watervliet, Michigan told me a story. Back in the 70's, Aurora would have sold Bob 30,000 Tjet chassis at .09 cents per chassis. He didn't have the $2700.00 to make the deal.
> 
> Aurora wanted to get rid of the surplus because of the A/FX non-mag and Magna-Traction chassis.
> 
> Randy.


Wow, if only we could crank up the wayback machine.
$2700 we'd all be happy to part with!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

The price of 1200.00 is steep for a bulk purchase & wonder how many more unopen cases the person possess! At that price & in this economy, how many more original cases will be sought after & found for resale by next year! Just my thoughts, ramblings & curious speculations. ..RL


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

XracerHO said:


> The price of 1200.00 is steep for a bulk purchase & wonder how many more unopen cases the person possess! At that price & in this economy, how many more original cases will be sought after & found for resale by next year! Just my thoughts, ramblings & curious speculations. ..RL


I contacted the seller and told him if he would do $800 - $900 I would be interested. He said he would rather not sell at all if he does not get the $1200. I took a shot.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Bring on the Dash Jets.


----------



## Tjettom (Jan 1, 2008)

For that kind of money,I lost my interest as soon as I saw the case had been opened. To me,buyer beware....ANYTIME a case SEAL has been cut!

At least as far as buying a case at a case price is concerned........

that price sounds about right for a per chassis price though....

Once a case has been cut there is a great possibility the owner didn't find what he wanted (as desireable to him) in that particular case or could possibly substitute and resell the case in which case may or not be the actual case with this particular case........

So, be careful just in case!

Tjettom Baker


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

The first box I bought was $700, then $800 and then $1000. This is all within the last six years. So considering inflation (and greed) this price seems about right IMHO.
hojoe


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Anyone making a remake of the T-Jet chassis the only thing I would like to see done to it is a rear axle the pops in and out that would be great! Just my opinion take it as that.
Thanks


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Just a year ago, a case could be had from JAG hobbies for 950.00, with a single chassis for 11.50. I realize the supply is dwindling, but a single can still be had for about 12.50. A case for 1200.00 is steep for a bulk purchase.


Slot, I remember that case at $950 . The day after I bought it ..... it was no longer available at that price. I think Mr. Jag forgot to raise his price. Lucky for me I guess :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

shocker36 said:


> Anyone making a remake of the T-Jet chassis the only thing I would like to see done to it is a rear axle the pops in and out that would be great! Just my opinion take it as that.
> Thanks


 
I agree. Would be a total travesty to NOT update the rear axle mounting system.

Unless your thing is a total nostalgia trip, there's better ways to do the rear axle.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I do agree the snap in rear axle would be a huge benefit, even if only for the ease of servicing aspects. I have wondered how a clutch set up from an Xlerator would perform with a regular T jet. Snap in would be the only way to find out. It may not be a great thing, more a curiosity.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe, Been there done that with the dogged axle...

it sucked...no brakes or flywheel effect.

The nylatron t-jet chassis is too mooshy and distortable to reliably keep a seviceable keyholed axle slot alive for too awfully long...at least from my perspective anyhow.

In a racing class that strives to keep tolerances to a minimum I dont see it in nylatron. Trying to keep stuff concentric, square, straight, and plumb is tough enough without mashing a piece of steel in and out of it repeatedly.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

The snap in axle would be a liability from a road race standpoint,my standpoint anyhow.the great thing about old push in axle chassis is that after a wreck,you throw them back on the track and dont lose laps or stop the race because axle's dislodge.
And also remember that RO magnet cars have axle's either pinned or metal rear axle retainers ala Super G.


----------



## 82whiskey (Sep 6, 2009)

Anyone looking for AFX chassis?

http://cgi.ebay.com/RARE-CASE-NOS-AURORA-AFX-SUPERTRACTION-NON-MAG-CHASSIS_W0QQitemZ170422662410QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSlot_Cars?hash=item27adfb750a


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Now the A/FX chassis is sort of cool but the per chassis price is very steep. I also don't need 100 non mag chassis. I love the non mag, or "Real A/FX" as I call it, but very few people share my fondness for it and nobody I know actually races it. It has been relegated to a novelty piece or base for a valuable original A/FX body that spends all its life laying dormant in a display case. The whole "SuperTraction" thing was kind of a joke because the weight really has minor beneficial effect. A more accurate name would be "SlightlyImprovedTraction" but Aurora was always so over the top in its product names, for example putting a tiny light bulb in a car turned it into a "FlameThrower." Exaggeration and over the top marketing embellishment was an Aurora hallmark.

Here's a scenario where these would be used to best effect: If you have a slot car club with say 20-25 members who were willing to invest in running a racing series around the Real A/FX chassis, then this would be a good way to get everyone in the club stocked up with a stable of chassis to run the series for a long time. Equal footing across the board. If you strictly limit the mods to box stock with maybe slip ons in the rear and o-rings for the front you would have a great little racing series with a total parts cost (with 4 or 5 chassis each) less than what it takes to put together a single competitive Fray TJet. That's club racing nirvana.

In all likelihood some slot car wheeler & dealer will buy these and sell them for $20+ each on E-Bay or part them out for potentially more profit. Or some hoarder will add them to his pile. That's boring and wasted fun potential.


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*Never saw those Non-Mag supertractions before...*

"It has been relegated to a novelty piece or base for a valuable original A/FX body that spends all its life laying dormant in a display case." I like it in my case, I just cleared a spot for it. "The whole "SuperTraction" thing was kind of a joke". I agree but SEARS wanted something different and as one of Aurora's biggest customers, supertraction was it. "Or some hoarder will add them to his pile. That's boring and wasted fun potential. " That's me, slot car wheeler dealer and hoarder extradinaire.:wave::tongue::thumbsup:


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

Our club spent three years racing them, mostly on ovals with a few road courses thrown in.
The biggest problem is the arnatures are too hot. Once you detune them with a magntraction arm, and stock t-jet brushes, they're fun to drive. They may be the most difficult chassis to set up shoes on ever.
I think they would also be a great drag chassis.


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

smalltime said:


> Our club spent three years racing them, mostly on ovals with a few road courses thrown in.
> The biggest problem is the arnatures are too hot. Once you detune them with a magntraction arm, and stock t-jet brushes, they're fun to drive. They may be the most difficult chassis to set up shoes on ever.
> I think they would also be a great drag chassis.


Hey Tim ,
we started running em from time to time in one of our groups based on you guys old rules . Ran on ovals also and had a blast doing it ! Still bring them out here and there as for that group we don't have set formats . It's just what the house guy wants to run that day. Likely they only see the track 2-3 times a year these days at a race but i do run a couple on my track when i get the urge. Favorite setup is Wildones green wire / gray tip arms and Wiz tjet brushes. Shoes are the beast on these so i tend to just limit at the rear and use the old shoe adjuster as best i can . I would be curious if you came up with something that works well on a consistant basis ? 

Dennis / Bear :wave:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, the 6 ohm arms are fast and tend to run hot. Putting a better and stronger set of magnets (Super II, JL, or Dash) in them helps with the heat, as do JBs or Wizzard copper brushes. The stock silver brushes were too soft and gunk up the comm too quickly. The biggest problem I have with these is wheel spin, even with silicones. They are a blast to drive.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> I like it in my case, I just cleared a spot for it.


 You cleared a spot for it? Where? Did you kick someone out of the house?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

*AFX supertraction chassis*

Joe, It's small, I threw out my LL cars. Seriously, I NEVER saw this case before and had to have it to collect dust in a display case. :dude:


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

mr_aurora said:


> Joe, It's small, I threw out my LL cars.


ROTFLMAO!!!!! Touche'



mr_aurora said:


> Seriously, I NEVER saw this case before and had to have it to collect dust in a display case. :dude:


 While I am by no means an expert on the subject, the only cases of chassis I have seen are Thunderjets of some type, including slimlines. I guess, based on this picture, the AFX chassis came this way as well?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dragula said:


> The snap in axle would be a liability from a road race standpoint,my standpoint anyhow.the great thing about old push in axle chassis is that after a wreck,you throw them back on the track and dont lose laps or stop the race because axle's dislodge.
> And also remember that RO magnet cars have axle's either pinned or metal rear axle retainers ala Super G.


Getting in a little late on this one, but I haven't EVER seen a Super G+ that has been pinned, is that some sort of super special edition I have never seen?

I race the G-Jets which are literally twice as fast as my fray cars and I can count on one hand how many times my axle has popped out in the last 4 years of racing. I'm frankly more worried about losing a shoe or a spring than anything else....

A snap in axle gives you the possibility to have multiple rear ends ready to go depending on the track. That way, instead of guys having to have 5 different cars for 5 different tracks like they do at the fray, they could have one car and 5 different rear axle set ups like we do with every single other racing class we run. I do this for both G-Jets and Super Stocks, popping in a new axle is SO much easier than swapping out the wheels.

Just my $.02, certainly not trying to incite the riot that became the last thread on building a new t-jet....


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Getting in a little late on this one, but I haven't EVER seen a Super G+ that has been pinned, is that some sort of super special edition I have never seen?



You can pin any chassis, think SCJ sells the pin kits just drill and fill.. lol...( unless you actually drill straight then skip step two and install pin holders and body.)


Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

RO=Restricted Open are just a tick faster than a gjet,like comparing a sopwith camel to a concorde jet.I agree about the shoe issue,we spent more time searching shoes and springs some nights than racing.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

coach61 said:


> You can pin any chassis, think SCJ sells the pin kits just drill and fill.. lol...( unless you actually drill straight then skip step two and install pin holders and body.)
> 
> 
> Dave


Yeah, I pin my G3 SS's, I guess I thought Drag was talking about the old SG+ coming pre drilled out of the box like that at some point.... 

As for drilling straight, I just use the pin jig from Scale Auto, LOL.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The SuperG+ comment:

"metal rear axle retainers ala Super G"

is referring to the metal end cap style retainer that some Super G+ chassis came with. They are pretty big and heavy compared to a pinned setup, but I suppose you could use them for racing if you wanted to. I have a couple of these laying around. The same concept would probably work for any chassis.

I can't see going to the expense and bother of redesigning the TJet chassis to address its multiple deficiencies that it inherited from its design way back in the Stone Age. Leave it alone or throw it away completely and start from scratch. If you really want a modern chassis that would fit under TJet sized bodies you'd be better off starting with something like the MegaG chassis, detune it, replace the neos with brass, and adapt it to fit a screw-on body. The MG chassis would fit better and accomodate better looking TJet sized bodies than the Rube Goldberg designed, boxy, bulky, WW I tank proportioned TJet chassis. 

Part of the appeal of TJet racing is the fact that you can actually get something designed in the 1950s, when sewing machines and vacuum tubes were leading edge technology, to run pretty darn good with only great amounts of effort and considerable expense. Anyone can do faster, cheaper, and simpler, but TJet racers have loftier goals the emanate from the era in which TJets were invented:

"_But why, some say, race TJets? Why choose this as our goal? We choose to race TJets. We choose to race Tjets in this decade, and do other things quite slowly, not because they are easy, but because they are hard, because that goal will serve to organize and measure the best of our energies and skills, our diminishing reflexes, fading eyesight, and because that challenge is one that we are willing to accept, one we are unwilling to postpone, and one which we intend to win, or at least achieve a podium finish."_

I may have mixed up a few words, but that's about it if I recall correctly.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

If you want a snap in axle and inline motor,just redesign the Xllerator 2 chassis.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> The SuperG+ comment:
> 
> "metal rear axle retainers ala Super G"
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't really want a complete redesign of the t-jet chassis, the snap in axle would be nice is all I have ever said.

If someone can just make the t-jet STRAIGHT and have the motors all fairly equal and the magnets close then I would be extremely happy. If Dash is able to do as well as I hear he has done on the magnets, with the arms as well and anything else that may come along, it will be excellent news.

The fray style t-jet is one of my favs, my issue at this point is that I don't have 100 extra chassis or arms lying around to go through (nor do I really want to) and be able to compete with the guys with tons of extra stuff. I think more people would get back into these things if there were more aftermarket mags and arms available that didn't break the bank and allow those of us with less parts and time to be a bit more competitive....

As for the inline motor with a snap in axle, I have them, they're called G-Jets, and I LOVE them.  I just like them in slower flavors as well is all!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

so could someone post a link to the dash site so i can see the proposed tjet chassis?i hate the aw tjet500's,but could use an affordable alternative to nos chassis...any info appreciated,thanks in advance!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

AfxToo said:


> (snip)
> 
> Part of the appeal of TJet racing is the fact that you can actually get something designed in the 1950s, when sewing machines and vacuum tubes were leading edge technology, to run pretty darn good with only great amounts of effort and considerable expense. Anyone can do faster, cheaper, and simpler, but TJet racers have loftier goals the emanate from the era in which TJets were invented:
> 
> ...


ROFL. love it. :thumbsup:

(warning: long, rambling missive ahead)

i have boatloads of 440s, many LifeLikes, and an increasing number of Tomy AFX inlines... but my favorite cars to drive are Tjets, pretty much for the philosophy quoted above. Or to put it another way, I'll (mis)quote Satch Carlson from an AutoWeek column he wrote in the '80s that has stuck in my head:

"Racing anything is fun. Even shopping carts. But you have to be in the proper frame of mind."

When I'm wringing out a Tjet down the long straight on my layout, trying to pass the other guy (who is usually my 5-year-old), I picture the tiny driver mashing his foot to the floor and banging on the steering wheel with one hand while the other arm is hanging carelessly out the window. When I'm trying to keep up with someone driving modern magnet cars, it's more like the intense concentration of an F1 driver, both hands on the wheel, making tiny, surgically precise movements, measuring time in fractions of seconds, concentrating intently on keeping the car right at the edge of disaster. Personally, I like the kind of driving where I'm hanging my arm out the window much better... :tongue:

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

What I love about the TJET is the small bodies and the abilty to tune the chassis. What I would love to see is a narrower and smaller height wise pancake chassis with adjustable wheelbase. Then you you could model even smaller and better looking TJETS. I would love some more to sacle Can AM and Grand Prix cars.

Roger Corrie


----------

